# diet and nutrition specialist and personal trainers??



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Is there any on here? Ill pay for their services obviously but what I don't want is a little 10stone baffoon who's just left collage with a certificate branding him a genious but with no results to back his knowledge. I want a real professional, results speak for themselves.

I know about @dutch_scott but I'm not sure how I'd go about contact if any one can help? Also any other people who could help me let me know! Cheers!

P.s. I'm looking to cut up not bulk so if there is a cutting expert come my way!


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

mate, check out foodforfitness.co.uk - scott baptie is known for the results his nutrition plans help to create. his facebook page has something 3000 likes with a very active community

of very happy customers. great recipes, easy to fit into your lifestyle, etc. leaves no guess work.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Email me
> 
> [email protected]


i pm'd you so i just copied and pasted it to your email!!


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

I've been seeing a personal trainer in Liverpool for about 9 months now and really think he is pretty good. He has just launched his updated website (strongandlean) with tons of different workout plans/videos etc (and will be launching the nutrition side soon too). Really love the calendar and explanation videos etc - if you know what you are doing then even just the website without seeing the trainer in person would work well. Send me a pm if yo need any more info (I've actually got some muscles for the first time in my life)


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

im a p.t but sure hell dont do it over the net, you cant do a proper job over the net imo.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

HodgesoN said:


> im a p.t but sure hell dont do it over the net, you cant do a proper job over the net imo.


Is that right


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Is that right


not gona argue, like i said mate, imo, just my personal opinion, obviously it can be done, but training someone in real too over the net is alot different, i wouldnt get paid too do it over the net but thats just me.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

HodgesoN said:


> not gona argue, like i said mate, imo, just my personal opinion, obviously it can be done, but training someone in real too over the net is alot different, i wouldnt get paid too do it over the net but thats just me.


i am not arguing i am asking a question....


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

there was another thread on this yesterday....

Ok if I wanted an online PT to help with diet and training how much does it generally cost??


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i am not arguing i am asking a question....


I reckon he thinks that's right, that was his answer lol


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> im a p.t but sure hell dont do it over the net, you cant do a proper job over the net imo.


I agree with this 100%

Where are you based, someone may know a good trainer in your area that you can have a face to face meeting with


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Im available but with limited places, Am lot cheaper than some too 

I dont push my services as I have enough work on but if you dont get sorted and want refrences about me on how i get the results just ask my last client on here @irishdude


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

RascaL18 said:


> Is there any on here? Ill pay for their services obviously but what I don't want is a little 10stone baffoon who's just left collage with a certificate branding him a genious but with no results to back his knowledge. I want a real professional, results speak for themselves.
> 
> I know about @dutch_scott but I'm not sure how I'd go about contact if any one can help? Also any other people who could help me let me know! Cheers!
> 
> P.s. I'm looking to cut up not bulk so if there is a cutting expert come my way!


Where in the UK do you live?

I can help you when I moved there but that might be to late then:cool:

I have a Scandinavian PT education from SAFE (Scandinavian Academy of Fitness Education) and Australian Institute of Fitness.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

A London Surrey / Croydon based PT would be useful for me


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I reckon he thinks that's right, that was his answer lol


Do you really think that he thinks that's right??


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> I got ten + examples here that I can but I'm not a pt end of day !
> 
> I charge what what education and skill level is
> 
> Cheap PTs r like fast food, u get what u pay for! Like a barrister .


are you a forum sponsor scott ??


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> Like a barrister .


Lulz


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll be honest, I've spent a hell of a lot of money on Personal Training (both on and offline) and nutrition coaching.

Nutrition plans and on-going support online is fantastic. actual personal training in the sense of training plans, etc I've not found

very useful. much prefer to be shown through the routine and a large part of personal training is motivation, which is so much

better in-person.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Im available but with limited places, Am lot cheaper than some too
> 
> I dont push my services as I have enough work on but if you dont get sorted and want refrences about me on how i get the results just ask my last client on here @irishdude


i can vouch for el toro certainly knows his stuff .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> I got ten + examples here that I can but I'm not a pt end of day !
> 
> I charge what what education and skill level is
> 
> Cheap PTs r like fast food, u get what u pay for! Like a barrister .


well the op said he wants to be skinny and we all know your the man when it comes to the POW look :laugh:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

and so it begins once again :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> How your dieting going mate?


for ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> for ?


for christmas of course lol !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> for christmas of course lol !!


i`ll eat scotts bodyweight in turkey and tbh it wont take long and it will be just as stringy .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> i`ll eat scotts bodyweight in turkey and tbh it wont take long and it will be just as stringy .


LOL you two really do need to find a room haha !!!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

MutantX said:


> Do you really think that he thinks that's right??


I honestly do mate! Pretty sure about it.


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Love it when people play the game


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Health? Aesthetics? Performance?
> 
> Stringy me
> 
> ...


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> Health? Aesthetics? Performance?
> 
> Stringy me
> 
> ...


Please tell us more about your healthy AAS lifestyle 

Wait, Wut? Ur natty? My bad


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

MutantX said:


> Please tell us more about your healthy AAS lifestyle
> 
> Wait, Wut? Ur natty? My bad


Green is an ugly colour on you mate


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Green is an ugly colour on you mate


Shhh no tears bro <3


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

But shhhh, it's a #TeamAlpha #secret


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

I think 2013 i'm gonna look into getting a serious diet plan sorted for me, intensity in the gym is fine but eating as lean as possible/good fats etc i've never really cared about much


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

edinburgh6982 said:


> I think 2013 i'm gonna look into getting a serious diet plan sorted for me, intensity in the gym is fine but eating as lean as possible/good fats etc i've never really cared about much


This is what I always struggled with mate, I can bulk and get fat I can diet and lose fat. Always found it impossible to stay lean-ish and gain weight, hiring someone takes all the guesswork away.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

MutantX said:


> But shhhh, it's a #TeamAlpha #secret


Wrong


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wow someone showing abs 

lets not be kidding ourselves concerning how we all got to this point and that is with the use of PEDs........i have been off for 5 weeks now so i am natty right


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> wow someone showing abs
> 
> lets not be kidding ourselves concerning how we all got to this point and that is with the use of PEDs........i have been off for 5 weeks now so i am natty right


i am coming up to 4 weeks im natty too.... nearly :whistling:

oh and scott your pants are too big mate you dont want your big willy falling out (it could get you into trouble )


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm probably the only person on here with a Nutrition degree. :laugh:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

defdaz said:


> I'm probably the only person on here with a Nutrition degree. :laugh:


No mate im actually a seefood diet specialist !!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a masters in Brotology


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Hi hater  hope Santa brings u special gifts to match that special humour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear....lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Health? Aesthetics? Performance?
> 
> Stringy me
> 
> ...


i love how insecure i make you feel .

you post pics and stats yet no vids ?

any skinny fella can have abs its like a bird with big tits , just doesnt mean anything .

even when you were 21st ripped you wasnt good enough to place in a bodybuilding comp .

lets just put things into perspective now shall we .

ive been training less than 4 years and had 1 year of rehab after a slipped disc and 2 years of serious training , in this time ive gone from around 11.5 st to over 19 .

im not in the this game to wear fashionable clothing in the gym or skinny jeans i could care less about having a cool hair do .

your hate fuels my rage people like you give me a mega hard on knowing in my short time of training not only have i made better gains as a lifter but ive also learnt that ego`s only evolve into people like you .

btw your pictures with only you in them make you look in decent shape but stand next to a man like pscarb that has actually done something in life and you my rat faced friend look sh1t bruv .

good day


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ewen said:


> i love how insecure i make you feel .
> 
> you post pics and stats yet no vids ?
> 
> ...


Ewen I love you and your transformation is epic but dude put your glasses on, skinny!?!?! And no one can question the extremes Scott can take himself too both emaciated and huge....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Ewen I love you and your transformation is epic but dude put your glasses on, skinny!?!?! And no one can question the extremes Scott can take himself too both emaciated and huge....


Mate you really really need to stop trying to fight Scott's battles for him.

He is a big boy and has plenty of his own answers for anyone on the board.

He really doesnt need you jumping to his defence continually.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Ewen I love you and your transformation is epic but dude put your glasses on, skinny!?!?! And no one can question the extremes Scott can take himself too both emaciated and huge....


mate its the egotistical BS that he spouts and his demeanor .

lets face it anyone under 19 stone is skinny to me .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> mate its the egotistical BS that he spouts and his demeanor .
> 
> lets face it anyone under 19 stone is skinny to me .


same as anyone over who doesnt stand in stage at the Olympia is a fat tw*t too me.

Its not an insult its what we are about, the different values we have etc.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

infact if you look at scotts pic above he is even growing a beard to be like me 

besides in the right light if i tense and squint i have 4 abs on show :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ewen said:


> mate its the egotistical BS that he spouts and his demeanor .
> 
> lets face it anyone under 19 stone is skinny to me .


Haha well maybe compared to the behemoths in your field


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> same as anyone over who doesnt stand in stage at the Olympia is a fat tw*t too me.
> 
> Its not an insult its what we are about, the different values we have etc.


exactly mate its perception of others .


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mate you really really need to stop trying to fight Scott's battles for him.
> 
> He is a big boy and has plenty of his own answers for anyone on the board.
> 
> He really doesnt need you jumping to his defence continually.


As a well respected member of the board I thank you for your most valuable insight but do not need constantly reminding of your dislike of my defensive skills


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Haha well maybe compared to the behemoths in your field


in my sport im 5 stone too skinny on average .


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

So, going back to Rascal18 (OP).

Have you decided which way to go yet Mate with regard to your original question?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ewen said:


> infact if you look at scotts pic above he is even growing a beard to be like me
> 
> besides in the right light if i tense and squint i have 4 abs on show :lol:


LMAO me too! Ill throw a pic of mine up tomorrow for ya :wub:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> As a well respected member of the board I thank you for your most valuable insight but do not need constantly reminding of your dislike of my defensive skills


tbf i read your post with a gasp of air like intake before each word as it looked like you were rimming your idol :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ewen said:


> tbf i read your post with a gasp of air like intake before each word as it looked like you were rimming your idol :lol:


I was ....we get extra credit


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> As a well respected member of the board I thank you for your most valuable insight but do not need constantly reminding of your dislike of my defensive skills


Well someone needs to mate coz one day you will look back on it and think " wow, did l really do that "

:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> I was ....we get extra bread crumbs


haha yeah i understand :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> Well someone needs to mate coz one day you will look back on it and think " wow, did l really do that "
> 
> :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> mate its the egotistical BS that he spouts and his demeanor .
> 
> lets face it anyone under 19 stone is skinny to me .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> i love how insecure i make you feel .
> 
> you post pics and stats yet no vids ?
> 
> ...


wash your mouth out ewen!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dt36 said:


> So, going back to Rascal18 (OP).
> 
> Have you decided which way to go yet Mate with regard to your original question?


Right mate here is how it is, you come on a threa again and start spouting sh*t, trying to get the thread back on track and genuinely being interested in the original question then not only will l ban you, l will contatct santa and your getting fu*k all down your chimney !

Do l make myself clear ?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Milky said:


> Well someone needs to mate coz one day you will look back on it and think " wow, did l really do that "
> 
> :lol:


Teach me...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Teach me...


Its easy mate, every time l think you post something cringeworthy and almost bordering on obsessive l will smiply edit it to say a link to Bonnie Tylers song " l need a hero "

Winner, winner, chicken dinner.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

ewen said:


> ive been training less than 4 years and had 1 year of rehab after a slipped disc and 2 years of serious training , in this time ive gone from around 11.5 st to over 19


Ewen, on a side note what got you into strongman mate? That's soom good gains over that period, fair play. I remember going to a gym a good few years back now down Kent way that was run by Big Al. It was an old church if I remember and he had a load of strongman stuff in there too with some serious trainers.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Milky said:


> Its easy mate, every time l think you post something cringeworthy and almost bordering on obsessive l will smiply edit it to say a link to Bonnie Tylers song " l need a hero "
> 
> Winner, winner, chicken dinner.


Appreciate it or you could edit it to something more appropriate that makes me sound cool?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Appreciate it or you could edit it to something more appropriate that makes me sound cool?


I think that ship has sailed to be honest mate.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Milky said:


> I think that ship has sailed to be honest mate.


Never give up on what seems like a lost cause


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Appreciate it or you could edit it to something more appropriate that makes me sound like im gay ?


???


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

reps for BA for taking it like a man


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> ???


that cut me deep bro


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> that cnut scott bums me deep bro


  i like this game


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> that cut me deeper than scotts vascular striated abs


  i feel left out


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i like this frey bentos


Game over...


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Milky said:


> Right mate here is how it is, you come on a threa again and start spouting sh*t, trying to get the thread back on track and genuinely being interested in the original question then not only will l ban you, l will contatct santa and your getting fu*k all down your chimney !
> 
> Do l make myself clear ?


Ha ha. Shaking the tree boss, shaking the tree


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Game over...


haaha touche' X but i do love fray bentos ..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> haaha touche' X but i do love fray bentos ..


ooooooooooooooooh

Pies !


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> haaha touche' X but i do love fray bentos ..


Dont we all !

Im going to be the much smaller but better looking man and walk away now this could go on all night


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dt36 said:


> Ewen, on a side note what got you into strongman mate? That's soom good gains over that period, fair play. I remember going to a gym a good few years back now down Kent way that was run by Big Al. It was an old church if I remember and he had a load of strongman stuff in there too with some serious trainers.


Cheers buddy , I have pictures in my journal (link is under my Sig) to show starting body size and shape .

As for strongman I seen it on telly as a kid it just stayed in my mind when I joined bob prowse in Maidstone I just knew bodybuilding wasn't for me , I think lifting heavy is just a primal instinct that's either turned on or off through childhood really .

I admire the effort bodybuilders put in its just not for me .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Dont we all !
> 
> Im going to be the much smaller but better looking man and walk away now this could go on all night


You got one out of two right lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Milky said:


> Its easy mate, every time l think you post something cringeworthy and almost bordering on obsessive l will smiply edit it to say a link to Bonnie Tylers song " l need a hero "
> 
> Winner, winner, chicken dinner.


FLOL!! :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

ewen said:


> i love how insecure i make you feel .
> 
> you post pics and stats yet no vids ?
> 
> ...


Couldn't decide whether to go for an internet warrior one or this one but finally made up my mind... :laugh:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> Hi Paul


Good afternoon Scott  now put your top back on


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Couldn't decide whether to go for an internet warrior one or this one but finally made up my mind... :laugh:


**** I was just about to post that pic :lol:

But back to OP look up John Meadows - great record of getting people ripped and won't pretend to be natty


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Not having been on here long, what the hell does 'natty' mean?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bobbydrake said:


> Not having been on here long, what the hell does 'natty' mean?


Its something people lie about being to make there progress look better than it is mate.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

bobbydrake said:


> Not having been on here long, what the hell does 'natty' mean?


Means your a scum bag 

EDIT: natural trainer with no PED use to clear up confusion


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Milky said:


> Its something people lie about being to make there progress look better than it is mate.


Its something others question when there own progress doesn't measure up to someone else's allowing them to remain mediocre


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Its something others question when there own progress doesn't measure up to someone else's allowing them to remain mediocre


You got a grand you want to bet ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Its something others question when there own progress doesn't measure up to someone else's allowing them to remain mediocre


Who is the someone else you refer too ?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Milky said:


> Who is the someone else you refer too ?


Generalization mate taken from observation


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks! I tried googling it but couldn't find the answer. I guess its each to their own though...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Generalization mate taken from observation


Thought l was gonna need this then !!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

bobbydrake said:


> Not having been on here long, what the hell does 'natty' mean?


natural body builder, no steroids......tolerated on here to a degree but absolutely, strictly forbidden to build a noteworthy physique, or suffer the overwhelming wrath, contempt, and complete disbelief of some of the most outspoken posters here.....lol


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

defdaz said:


> I'm probably the only person on here with a Nutrition degree. :laugh:


no your not


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

100 + posts already in this thread but less than ten names of specialists provided so far, still awaiting the names of these specialists lol


----------



## Adam K (Dec 9, 2012)

MutantX said:


> But shhhh, it's a #TeamAlpha #secret


 HAHA, thats going to be my screensaver


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> @ewan
> 
> Mate writhin one year of training I was leaner and stronger than your best lifts pal
> 
> ...


its @ewen mate


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> @ewan
> 
> Mate writhin one year of training I was leaner and stronger than your best lifts pal
> 
> ...












who's this look like?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> its @ewen mate


 :lol: your spoon gets bigger and bigger hahaha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> :lol: your spoon gets bigger and bigger hahaha


Wasnt my intention mate.

Just pointing out a spelling mistake that is an eay one too make, Scott gets the right hump when l forget the second T.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> @ewan
> 
> Mate writhin one year of training I was leaner and stronger than your best lifts pal
> 
> ...


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

this is the best meme thread since the world ended!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MutantX said:


> this is the best meme thread since the world ended!


Tell me who is this Meme, is it a member l dont know of ?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

I think Ewen and Scott should just whip out their cock$ and joust each other with them like real men to settle their differences (head to head so to speak) ,

no pictures though please! Milky can judge who wins and tell us the result


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Tell me who is this Meme, is it a member l dont know of ?


this is a meme for your comment


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

edinburgh6982 said:


> I think Ewen and Scott should just whip out their cock$ and joust each other with them like real men to settle their differences (head to head so to speak) ,
> 
> no pictures though please! Milky can judge who wins and tell us the result


And that ladies and gentlemen is how you come out of the closet......


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

edinburgh6982 said:


> I think Ewen and Scott should just whip out their cock$ and joust each other with them like real men to settle their differences (head to head so to speak) ,
> 
> no pictures though please! Milky can judge who wins and tell us the result


it would be a close call... they both have a decent size pecker on them TBF.. just a shame its where they keep there brains too hahaha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> this is a meme for your comment


I dont watch the Simpsns mate :confused1:


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Ewan had to eat his bell end brie last night when that bloke posted his bench press vid, so he might be at a severe disadvantage in a pork sword fight..lol


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

To state the bleedin obvious this thread got outta hand again. The original post referenced Scott and Scott replied. Then others decided to mock him :0/

BTW- I have no reason to defend Scott but all I see is lame attempts from others to play him off Scarb which is quite simply retarded and also just as @rse lickey as it has been said Scott's clients/pals are at times(put simply only Scott comes off well in these threads).

Also, there was an old pic of Scott standing with Toney Freeman ...he didn't look like sh*t standing next to him so not too shabby :0p

...yes, this was a long post on the matter but it's my first post re: the tiring banter. Perhaps we can have a sticky for insults and just send newcomers there in the same way everyone would if someone asked about hcg etc... Eg- Newbie: "what's Scott like?" Vets: "check the stickies mate ;0p"


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

it only happened when uk-muscles most favourite tv personality decided to suddenly deny all previous and current AAS use.

This is not being honest to his clients.

Plus he's a douche :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RocoElBurn said:


> To state the bleedin obvious this thread got outta hand again. The original post referenced Scott and Scott replied. Then others decided to mock him :0/
> 
> BTW- I have no reason to defend Scott but all I see is lame attempts from others to play him off Scarb which is quite simply retarded and also just as @rse lickey as it has been said Scott's clients/pals are at times(put simply only Scott comes off well in these threads).
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

MutantX said:


> it only happened when uk-muscles most favourite tv personality decided to suddenly deny all previous and current AAS use.
> 
> This is not being honest to his clients.
> 
> Plus he's a douche :whistling:


so i see you 2 get on well then ???


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> @ewan
> 
> Mate writhin one year of training I was leaner and stronger than your best lifts pal
> 
> ...


Haha ,

Difference between us mate is I can prove every word I speak with pictures and videos and you my little Roland rat faced friend cannot prove anything other than being the insecure type .

Your not the only one that's had tv fame :lol:

Infact you smack of a desperate z list wannabe .

Desperate insecure and unwanted , pop over slim have a hug off a man that isn't full of his own hype


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hmmm

Gotta say that this thread has turned into something not of any value.

My willy is bigger than your willy, is pointless and that of ego.

To any one that bite on that, you are guilty.

Stop.

With the measure one uses to judge others, one will get judged.

Outcome, compromise.

Scott looks good, nobody can deny that.

He did not get there with lying to himself, but hard work, and if gear was involved then who cares?

Ewen, no doubt you are making gains and moving forward.

You gains are not better deflating others, your achievements are yours and yours alone.

The path we all chose in life is our own path.

I won't blame others for my short comings, nor will others take credit for my success.

Treating others with contempt limits self.

Treating others as an extension of self, maximizes others as a resource.

See the flavor here?

Judge, and you will be judged by others, and lets just be real here, *many others*.

Lift up others, and you will be lifted up by others, and again lets be real here, *be lifted up by many others*.

I say, if you can't say something positive about someone, then say nothing.

After all, we all need others, and limiting those that could be a resource, limits self.

Do you want to limit self?

If so, then said person needs a reality check, or just look in the mirror at yourself.

Are you one to build up others?

If so, and you see this, the world is yours, and doors will open.

If not, then you will get slapped around by the same measuring stick others will judge you by.

This will happen over and over till you finally get it.

Scott, ewen, and all others, I love you guys, and I love this board, it saddens me to see this contention, on this quality board.


----------



## Se7en (Jun 24, 2012)

i have a masters in broscience

pm if you need advice, its all free


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Gotta say that this thread has turned into something not of any value.
> 
> ...


Jesus, is that you??


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

I see my trainer once a week and he does push me more than I usually push myself - I am almost always aching more after seeing him than when I go 3-5 times a week on my own. But I also need the training plan of his I use online - I am still really new to training and lifting weights (after 20-odd years of going to the gym and running on a treadmill for an hour and nothing else). I know when I have gone the gym and not used my calendar/training plan - what weights to lift/tempo/rest length etc I have just wandered round aimlessly - for me both the personal trainer and the online support are essential - tbh when I eventually give up the in person training I think I will always carry on witht he online support - its not much a month and to me its invaluable.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Man I forgot how good ukm is.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MutantX said:


> it only happened when uk-muscles most favourite tv personality decided to suddenly deny all previous and current AAS use.
> 
> This is not being honest to his clients.
> 
> Plus he's a douche :whistling:


Did this actually happen?


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Gotta say that this thread has turned into something not of any value.
> 
> My willy is bigger than your willy, is pointless and that of ego.


but how bigs your Willy Hackski? :tongue:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Funny how the mods have allowed the thread to derail and even contributed to it :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Funny how the mods have allowed the thread to derail and even contributed to it :whistling:


If you feel the need to report any posts there is a facility at the bottom of the offending posts :whistling:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Did this actually happen?


Yep there is a post in his journal where he denied any prior AAS use after getting on TV.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> I am clean
> 
> I had not used aas since my show October 2011 that is fact
> 
> ...


This doesn't make you natty Roland, accept it and move on.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

wow theres some real hatred for scott on here!!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

No one likes a liar


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Funny how the mods have allowed the thread to derail and even contributed to it :whistling:


why is it funny? no one has reported it as being offensive


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Dublin said:


> Id personally agree with respect to the training aspect. I would need someone pushing me beyond what i think i can do, so drop sets, negatives and forced reps could be included.
> 
> Diet, suppliments, aas, and a programme could of course be hugely benificial online but imo to to push past what you think you can do or how long you can go I think a trainer is necessary to be present.


pictures of the body too real life at every angle is also alot different, i cant fault these guys though, they are making money for sitting on there as ses and giving out a diet and nutrition plan, good on them.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> I run around in circles carrying heavy rucksacks full of weight and only 4 calories inside me when I give them


for real?? :rolleye:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Yes I do deny! And anyone with an ounce of common knows why . Since show have no need
> 
> Just for banter
> 
> ...


Scott, you had been on gear there, yes?

@ewen, you are one funny fcker


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> I walk around when I give them


explain? lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Uv said in natty iv not said that! I said clean which I am!
> 
> Witch hunting is fun but learn some new vocab and you'll no be out of your depth!
> 
> ...


Nice chick BTW.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Scott is that your current chick or the ex ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> I'm just waiting for more rat comments before I dig the big stick of pics out to hit Some haters out of the park!
> 
> Love a nice group bully attempt


Any tit pics


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Ha mate u said people sit on their asses so I said no I walk around when I give out my info


ahh haha, i didnt mean it like you guys are been lazy, i just meant as its over the internet but like i said i can not faut you guys, your making your money like we all do weather in be via internet or gym, it al counts.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Was ex now current again ! Happy man!


Fair play mate, what you gonna do when you move up here tho ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@dutch_scott, is she the mother of your little girl? Your little girl is adorable BTW.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Credit where credits due,i'd give my left bollock to look like scott does in his avi


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> She lives in Manc mate gna kill me missing my little lady


Well you can do Bristol in 3 hours mate on a decent run.

Sure you will sort it :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

pretty girl scot but lets face it most models are insecure attention seeking wannabe actors come film stars .

besides if you look around towns these days all good looking birds have ugly boyfriends its like that phase paris hilton went through with that ratty little dog then every fit female celeb had to have a ratty dog .

guess im saying your the ratty little dog


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

oh man....lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

LutherLee said:


> but how bigs your Willy Hackski? :tongue:


I have the answer.

It's not bigger than years. :lol:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> Uv said in natty iv not said that! I said clean which I am!
> 
> Witch hunting is fun but learn some new vocab and you'll no be out of your depth!
> 
> ...


Shh no tears bro <3

She's 7/10 so grats on shooting well above your weight


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

On the grass after school!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Guys give it a rest now although its been fun its getting boring now, it is clear that Scott has done something to wind a couple of you up based on your posts in this thread but he has taken the criticism with style so lets leave of the digs and insults......i would hate to ban someone when i am in such a good mood  so please leave it out...

as for the original question, there are plenty of decent Coaches around be that online or in person is one better than the other i am sure in some way or another but just as there are guys online who will offer to coach others with no real world experience the same can be said about the in gym real world PT along with piece of paper qualification in hand.......

use someone who can show you a portfolio of clients not just one or two as this and only this shows the value of any one coach not by how they look but by how the people they have coached look


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

HodgesoN said:


> pictures of the body too real life at every angle is also alot different, i cant fault these guys though, they are making money for sitting on there as ses and giving out a diet and nutrition plan, good on them.


this almost funny.....so you are better because this is your job? opposed to what others like me do sitting on our ****s

tell you what pictures speak a thousand words post up some before and after ones of your clients and i will do the same from front back and sides


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Not trying to carry it on or **** lick but I've not seen Scott deny previous aas use? He just says he's not using now, which is fair enough right???


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Guys give it a rest now although its been fun its getting boring now, it is clear that Scott has done something to wind a couple of you up based on your posts in this thread but he has taken the criticism with style so lets leave of the digs and insults......i would hate to ban someone when i am in such a good mood  so please leave it out...
> 
> as for the original question, there are plenty of decent Coaches around be that online or in person is one better than the other i am sure in some way or another but just as there are guys online who will offer to coach others with no real world experience the same can be said about the in gym real world PT along with piece of paper qualification in hand.......
> 
> use someone who can show you a portfolio of clients not just one or two as this and only this shows the value of any one coach not by how they look but by how the people they have coached look


 @Pscarb, I've never known you to be in a good mood


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> @Pscarb, I've never known you to be in a good mood


He's been visited by the ghosts of Christmas :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MutantX said:


> He's been visited by the ghosts of Christmas :lol:


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> this almost funny.....so you are better because this is your job? opposed to what others like me do sitting on our ****s
> 
> tell you what pictures speak a thousand words post up some before and after ones of your clients and i will do the same from front back and sides


i didnt once say i was better than any 1 and its not my full time job, i did my pt courses in the army over a 5 year period and done my sports science and nutrition degrees at school for the sake of wanting too go far in bodybuilding for my self, no 1 else, i turn down most people who want too be trained as i dont have time.

Everything is like a competition with you, i think you need to grow up abit mate.

post some pics of your clients and i wil post some of mine ?? wtf is that all about ? not very professional are you.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

HodgesoN said:


> i didnt once say i was better than any 1 and its not my full time job, i did my pt courses in the army over a 5 year period and done my sports science and nutrition degrees at school for the sake of wanting too go far in bodybuilding for my self, no 1 else, i turn down most people who want too be trained as i dont have time.
> 
> Everything is like a competition with you, i think you need to grow up abit mate.
> 
> post some pics of your clients and i wil post some of mine ?? wtf is that all about ? not very professional are you.


wow you make it sound like you are the man in all of your posts on this thread yet your a piece of paper part time PT  i don't need to grow up i do all the growing i need this post tells me everything i need to know about you, you make a claim that everyone else sits on there ****s but when one call you out you have to get personnel whats that all about now run along little soldier boy and look at your piece of paper whilst i do some more growing

and why would i need to be professional? if you can talk sh1t why cant i?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> @Pscarb, I've never known you to be in a good mood


i am always in a good mood it is plastic BB wannabee's on the forums that make me in a bad mood lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i am always in a good mood it is plastic BB wannabee's on the forums that make me in a bad mood lol


Haahaa, quality response mate


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i am always in a good mood it is plastic BB wannabee's on the forums that make me in a bad mood lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I still love all you guys.

Where is the humor?

I am old, fat, out of shape, drink beer, smoke some weed, all out in the open.

I would never take the time to pick on anyone of you lads.

True story.

WWII

Bombing of London, wow, tough people.

Where is the love?

You guys have alot in common, more than me.

Its hard, the economy is pretty bad.

But, in bad times, we got each other.

Yes, bodybuilding brothers.

Bain on society, but a band of brothers inside, we all are the same.

Now carry on, have a good Christmas, and a happy new year.

Love you guys, and Robsta, let that jerk arm rest for a moment ok? :lol:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Uv said in natty iv not said that! I said clean which I am!
> 
> Witch hunting is fun but learn some new vocab and you'll no be out of your depth!
> 
> ...


and that is how you hand some ones their **** after calling you roland the rat hahaha fit bird and fair play!!!!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I still love all you guys.
> 
> Where is the humor?
> 
> ...


I agree with my wise american buddy, less picking on each other and more acceptance of whatever each other is doing is a good idea... I also agree big Rob needs to rest that jerking arm before he traps another nerve! :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dtlv said:


> I agree with my wise american buddy, less picking on each other and more acceptance of whatever each other is doing is a good idea... I also agree big Rob needs to rest that jerking arm before he traps another nerve! :lol:


My special mate...

I love you, most especially.

Same frequency of vibration.

All Friends to me

Thanks for the humor when I needed it mate.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> wow you make it sound like you are the man in all of your posts on this thread yet your a piece of paper part time PT  i don't need to grow up i do all the growing i need this post tells me everything i need to know about you, you make a claim that everyone else sits on there ****s but when one call you out you have to get personnel whats that all about now run along little soldier boy and look at your piece of paper whilst i do some more growing
> 
> and why would i need to be professional? if you can talk sh1t why cant i?


ill be growing just as much as you wil matey, trust me


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

HodgesoN said:


> im a p.t but sure hell dont do it over the net, *you cant do a proper job over the net imo*.


I would say you can,

Ive helped a guy from 18.89 stone to under 12. It is possible if you have exceptional knowledge, I met the guy for an initial meeting and a few sessions in the gym, from this I saw his drive in the gym and how much he wanted it. I then only met him approximately once a month to review.

He followed everything I told him to do and it paid off big time, you can't control what a client does out of the gym anyway unless you live with them which is a service I am looking into


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

HodgesoN said:


> i didnt once say i was better than any 1 and its not my full time job, i did my pt courses in the army over a 5 year period and done my sports science and nutrition degrees at school for the sake of wanting too go far in bodybuilding for my self, no 1 else, i turn down most people who want too be trained as i dont have time.
> 
> Everything is like a competition with you, i think you need to grow up abit mate.
> 
> post some pics of your clients and i wil post some of mine ?? wtf is that all about ? not very professional are you.


Ive got a question buddy,

You say you did your sport science and nutrition "degrees" -(being plural) at school? to my knowledge they don't do BSc's at "school" + a degree in sport science and nutrition is separate, unless you did a nutrition module as part of your degree in sport and exercise in which I did and obtained a 2'1


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

defdaz said:


> I'm probably the only person on here with a Nutrition degree. :laugh:


A University nutrition degree?

I have met many with University nutrition degrees and they have no clue of what they are talking about (I don't mean you as I don't know you).

I truly believe that you need a burning desire of training and nutrition + sufficient education and social skills and experience of both athletes and general people to be a good PT.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

HodgesoN said:


> ill be growing just as much as you wil matey, trust me


Yea sure you will LOL


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Yea sure you will LOL


I believed him


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

standardflexer said:


> you can't control what a client does out of the gym anyway unless you live with them which is a service I am looking into


"Oi, get out of that cookie jar! and gimmie 50 press ups" :lol:

Everyone's worst nightmare ha


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Sports science is junk
> 
> Anatomy physiology
> 
> ...


A few lads who I know did sports science and some nutrition course at collage and think they are professors but don't know the difference between a carrot or a cucumber, they just think its a unripe carrot, utter dip****s!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

mattiasl said:


> A University nutrition degree?
> 
> I have met many with University nutrition degrees and they have no clue of what they are talking about (I don't mean you as I don't know you).
> 
> I truly believe that you need a burning desire of training and nutrition + sufficient education and social skills and experience of both athletes and general people to be a good PT.


What other type of degree is there? 

Yeah I agree people trained to have specific knowledge often know nothing about that area. 

But in all seriousness I agree that much can be gained from books, internet and personal experience when sufficiently motivated.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Sports science is junk
> 
> Anatomy physiology
> 
> ...


I could quite easily read myself up on how to fly a 747 but could l do it, no could l fu*k.

Life experience and results count for more than any degree.

I would also add that BB'ers know MORE about dieting then any nutritional expert ever will, only knowledge and experience alllows people to step on a stage ot such low BF levels yet still retaining muscle.

so basically, totally agree Scott.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

defdaz said:


> What other type of degree is there?
> 
> Yeah I agree people trained to have specific knowledge often know nothing about that area.
> 
> But in all seriousness I agree that much can be gained from books, internet and personal experience when sufficiently motivated.


WTF do you know having lost all that weight, gaining all that muscle and visible abs, go on be off with you and your degree and take your lean physique with you !


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Milky said:


> WTF do you know having lost all that weight, gaining all that muscle and visible abs, go on be off with you and your degree and take your lean physique with you !


 :lol:

Sorry dad.... :laugh:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Back to the OP.

Maybe it would be good for thread if people who have used an online PT posted any results they have had?

Lots of guys using PT's on here lately so there must be a lot of ripped physiques 

Nohomo


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

MutantX said:


> Back to the OP.
> 
> Maybe it would be good for thread if people who have used an online PT posted any results they have had?
> 
> ...


Bit ****...


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

asc said:


> *Bit* ****...


*semi* ****...


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Sports science is junk
> 
> Anatomy physiology
> 
> ...


it's like any walk of life.....some people just don't cut it!

I'm a brickie n some of the people i come accross on site shouldn't even be building a snowman, let alone some poor f*ckers house :laugh:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

RascaL18 said:


> *semi* ****...


*Full on fcuking* ****!!!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> *Full on fcuking* ****!!!


*DALE WINTON*


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> *DALE WINTON*


*RascaL18 !!!*


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

MutantX said:


> *RascaL18 !!!*


You come up waaaay short on the banter front mate, get another day job its embarrassing


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

MutantX said:


> *RascaL18 !!!*


hiya ??


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> You come up waaaay short on the banter front mate, get another day job its embarrassing


 @dutch_scott

Your pets off its leash mate


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

We need pet control here these days, they are getting out of control...


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

MutantX said:


> We need pet control here these days, they are getting out of control...


Ouch please someone make him stop ...


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Ouch please someone make him stop ...


dont listen to that bad man! come here some man hugs!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Ouch please someone make him stop ...


I'm not the first to say it so take the hint your the one embarrassing yourself

I was gonna offer you a spoon for Scott's a$$ but your doing fine with your tongue it seems 

Now down boy!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RascaL18 said:


> dont listen to that bad man! come here some man hugs!


He's just so downright mean


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

MutantX said:


> I'm not the first to say it so take the hint your the one embarrassing yourself
> 
> I was gonna offer you a spoon for Scott's a$$ but your doing fine with your tongue it seems
> 
> Now down boy!


i was going to give you a head for up yours but it seems yours is already up their too


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

Did someone turn over 2 pages at once ? I'm lost...


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

MutantX said:


> I'm not the first to say it so take the hint your the one embarrassing yourself
> 
> I was gonna offer you a spoon for Scott's a$$ but your doing fine with your tongue it seems
> 
> Now down boy!


Spoon doesn't offer the same level of intimacy ....


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I think badalan, mutantX and Dutch be banned from this thread, it's getting a bit repetitive now lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Okay back on topic.

Who's penis is the biggest?

Just askin:lol:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Okay back on topic.
> 
> Who's penis is the biggest?
> 
> Just askin:lol:


wood or flump?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Okay back on topic.
> 
> Who's penis is the biggest?
> 
> Just askin:lol:


Well it ain't mine, 2 warrior blaze fatburners with the plant stuff in them and i've got a serious case of stim dick here.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

OldManRiver said:


> Well it ain't mine, 2 warrior blaze fatburners with the plant stuff in them and i've got a serious case of stim dick here.


THATS MY EXCUSE TOO!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> THATS MY EXCUSE TOO!!!!!


Well with the amount of relatives I've got popping in all day, I thought fk it, take a couple of them n just float away into my own little dream world


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

OldManRiver said:


> Well with the amount of relatives I've got popping in all day, I thought fk it, take a couple of them n just float away into my own little dream world


Haha there's better things you can take for that!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

OldManRiver said:


> Well with the amount of relatives I've got popping in all day, I thought fk it, take a couple of them n just float away into my own little dream world


my birds a dick, made me cancel my night out tonight and shes now off out on a girls night and now my mates arent off out because they made plans with their birds because i wasnt going out so i may well join you onthe overloading stims and ave a rolly polly competition with myself!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Stem penis is ok, gramps penis sucks. lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Haha there's better things you can take for that!


Oh I dunno, trust me, these buggers are seriously good  And i'm losing BF  lol Well not, cos i'm stuffing a mince pie while typing this.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I'll never make it as a PT I guess.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Stem penis is ok, gramps penis sucks. lol


pics or nogrampspenis nohomo (just for @MutantX)


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> my birds a dick, made me cancel my night out tonight and shes now off out on a girls night and now my mates arent off out because they made plans with their birds because i wasnt going out so i may well join you onthe overloading stims and ave a rolly polly competition with myself!!


Yeah do it, I might have a mix in a mo, might record it n up it later  Shame UKM aint got a shoutcast server (Not that it would need one) but we could have had our own radio over Xmas ! lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I'll never make it as a PT I guess.


Well I am considering asking Lorian or Katy to change your name to Professor Hackskii !


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RascaL18 said:


> my birds a dick, made me cancel my night out tonight and shes now off out on a girls night and now my mates arent off out because they made plans with their birds because i wasnt going out so i may well join you onthe overloading stims and ave a rolly polly competition with myself!!


Lmao I was flying on Friday and attempted a rolly polly ended up getting stuck doing a ten second head stand and have cricked my neck. Epic fail. I know cool story bro but it amused me


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

OldManRiver said:


> Yeah do it, I might have a mix in a mo, might record it n up it later  Shame UKM aint got a shoutcast server (Not that it would need one) but we could have had our own radio over Xmas ! lol


id get my girlfriend to record me but shes abandonned me!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

MutantX said:


> Your pets off its leash mate


Feel free to save this pic for future use mate !


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

RascaL18 said:


> my birds a dick, made me cancel my night out tonight and shes now off out on a girls night and now my mates arent off out because they made plans with their birds because i wasnt going out so i may well join you onthe overloading stims and ave a rolly polly competition with myself!!


pussy whipped!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

LutherLee said:


> pussy whipped!


know what i mean!! i should stick to being a dick and put her 2nd, she appriciates me more


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Yea sure you will LOL


yea im sure too mate  , just cause your big as you are now at your age 20 odd years older than me  iv not long turned 22  9 comps under my belt, 2 1st paces and never finished below 4th, but hey, your king dic k of the forum right so what ever you do is best. MERRY XMAS.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I believed him


why wont i ? explain, i train and have trained for 5 year with a 6 time mr universe, and ex britains strongest man  , train in his gym everyday, most days with him, on the phone a few times a day  preps me for my shows, does my diet, training routine and 1 of my closest mates but hey wtf does he know ?? Pscarb will know alot more so he will grow better than i wil, thx and merry xmas LOL


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Awe did I hurt your feeling never mind, name drop all you like buddy I know Eddy and HE is a great guy you are not now run along with your peice of paper and drop some one else's name to some one else as it does not impress me now run along


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Awe did I hurt your feeling never mind, name drop all you like buddy I know Eddy and HE is a great guy you are not now run along with your peice of paper and drop some one else's name to some one else as it does not impress me now run along


Merry Chrismats mate, all the best too you and your family, have a good 1.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

HodgesoN said:


> Merry Chrismats mate, all the best too you and your family, have a good 1.


Same to you and your family


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

HodgesoN said:


> why wont i ? explain, i train and have trained for 5 year with a 6 time mr universe, and ex britains strongest man  , train in his gym everyday, most days with him, on the phone a few times a day  preps me for my shows, does my diet, training routine and 1 of my closest mates but hey wtf does he know ?? Pscarb will know alot more so he will grow better than i wil, thx and merry xmas LOL


You in thirsk area skinny ?


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

ewen said:


> You in thirsk area skinny ?


north east arnold XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

HodgesoN said:


> north east arnold XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


Ah I'm guessing hartlepool then


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

ewen said:


> Ah I'm guessing hartlepool then


Merry Christmas Sexy xxx


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

HodgesoN said:


> Merry Christmas Sexy xxx


You too buddy., I hope Santa brings you some muscle this year


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

ewen said:


> You too buddy., I hope Santa brings you some muscle this year


follow me next year  ull see some magic  haha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

HodgesoN said:


> follow me next year  ull see some magic  haha


Are you Paul daniels ?


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Are you Paul daniels ?


ud think it mate i know, but miraculously im not.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

HodgesoN said:


> ud think it mate i know, but miraculously im not.


What are plans for next year? Staying off the Tren?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

HodgesoN said:


> ud think it mate i know, but miraculously im not.


You mean THANKFULLY your not unless you havent seen any news today.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Milky said:


> You mean THANKFULLY your not unless you havent seen any news today.


Look no hands! Now that's magic!


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> You mean THANKFULLY your not unless you havent seen any news today.


lol Oops!


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> What are plans for next year? Staying off the Tren?


ill be back on tren 1st january.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> You mean THANKFULLY your not unless you havent seen any news today.


what happened?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

pmsl so much hate in this thread

merry xmas all

:beer:


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> ill be back on tren 1st january.


don't forget the chin ups......best bicep exercise in the world that one...lol


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

justin case said:


> don't forget the chin ups......best bicep exercise in the world that one...lol


LOL cheers for the input mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> You mean THANKFULLY your not unless you havent seen any news today.


now what's gone on lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

kingdale said:


> what happened?


Check out Skynews mate.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Check out Skynews mate.


no idea why he would admit that.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

kingdale said:


> no idea why he would admit that.


Pre emptive strike maybe ?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Pre emptive strike maybe ?


must be wouldnt just write that out of the blue surely.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

nothing on the main man of the craggy old entertainer front....mr super virle, young blond hunter bruce forsythe...lol


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

have all the old boys on tv been rogering the kiddies???? seems like it!!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

This threads awesome.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Why o why have we digressed from going at me!??
> 
> Can I drop some comment which insights a verbal riot???
> 
> ...


get yer abs out, get yer abs out, get yer abs out for the lads!!!!!!!


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

yep some of the blokes on here may have big ego's and a short fuse, but some of the posts have been pure comedy gold.....love threads like this one.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dutch_scott said:


> Why o why have we digressed from going at me!??
> 
> Can I drop some comment which insights a verbal riot???
> 
> ...


You know how it works boss.

Now that you said that, we have to do a 180 degrees now.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Sports science is junk
> 
> Anatomy physiology
> 
> ...


I would say it has its place, I definitely found its more suited to elite competition that is more publicised/decorated such as in the olympics

The sport science degree I completed covered numerous factors that are of great relevance to bodybuilding; hormones, muscle hypertrophy, nutrition etc

My dissertation was just over 17,000 words with the main topic of BCAA's, which many would agree that is of high relevance to bodybuilding

I can't really comment on others knowledge that you know, but if they studied with great interested and were very passionate about all factors of the modules they were completing and did further reading their knowledge shouldn't be inept in the subjects they were learning about


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> So who recons they can win a war against giants on there own? I could!


Are you bored ?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> This threads awesome.


x 2 to this, just read full thing and was literally LMAO at so much of it. Lot of hate flying around but most of it taken so well.

Funny stuff! Merry Christmas guys!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dutch_scott said:


> So who recons they can win a war against giants on there own? I could!


He who learns to run away, lives to fight another day.

An ounce of prevention, is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> So who recons they can win a war against giants on there own? I could!


I could probably head butt one in the balls if you gave me a run up?

Are they chinese giants? I feel that's important to know


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> So who recons they can win a war against giants on there own? I could!


Only if they are giant skinny cnuts


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

With inferior gunnage.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Our special weapons are
> 
> Chinese burns
> 
> ...


Will that be down to all the fu*king Nando's you eat ?


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> So who recons they can win a war against giants on there own? I could!


im a giant compared too you, lets have a gym sesh, legs maybe ? lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

HodgesoN said:


> im a giant compared too you, lets have a gym sesh, legs maybe ? lol


WHY ????

Why bite you tool ?

Now were gonna get who he has trained how many kg's he can squat supersetted with leg extentions whilst on his i-pad building his multi gazillion empire and reading his script for his next movie,

Well played mate.

Oh and his lover will pop in to confirm his awesomeness and defend his master.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Im ready for him @Milky


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> WHY ????
> 
> Why bite you tool ?
> 
> ...


silently waiting ...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Im ready for him @Milky


I have my own ammo mate dont you worry.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Any reason to swear milks? And gym sesh when I'm up north?


ill take you up on that offer for milky


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Any reason to swear milks? And gym sesh when I'm up north?


Your right l apologise, Nando's is a vile word mate and totally out of order,

And yeah why not, you sussed a gym yet ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Just gna hobbo it and fleet about but main work will be with @liam0810 at his!


yeah good gym mate, Flex n tone at salford is a cracker too.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Hahahha now that is priceless!!! Teach the kid how to banter milky !!
> 
> That's awesome!
> 
> Im running as I type this


sundays leg session:

240 squat

670 leg press

unasisted... merry christmas.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Nibble nibble @Milky too easy this! Hahaha


cut me some slack, i didnt say i couldnt push more  lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

HodgesoN said:


> sundays leg session:
> 
> 240 squat
> 
> ...





dutch_scott said:


> Nibble nibble @Milky too easy this! Hahaha


And were off,

All l wanted was a peaceful night........

:lol:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Nibble nibble @Milky too easy this! Hahaha


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

HodgesoN said:


> cut me some slack, i didnt say i couldnt push more  lol


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

MutantX said:


> lets be thankful his lover hasn't chimed in yet, must be asleep :sleeping:
> 
> I've learnt that scott believes any publicity is good publicity so me and my rat pic catalogue are out lol.
> 
> Good luck to any fools who hire him in the new year at the same cost as someone like John Meadows


Ouchh


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

MutantX said:


> lets be thankful his lover hasn't chimed in yet, must be asleep :sleeping:
> 
> I've learnt that scott believes any publicity is good publicity so me and my rat pic catalogue are out lol.
> 
> Good luck to any fools who hire him in the new year at the same cost as someone like John Meadows


 @Bad Alan


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

HodgesoN:3761559 said:


> sundays leg session:
> 
> 240 squat
> 
> ...


Is that in grammes by the way coz if it is its quite pityfull really mate.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Lol


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Is that in grammes by the way coz if it is its quite pityfull really mate.


kilos mate KILOS


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, glad this thread is back on topic "My Dick is bigger than your Dick"

Always something to be learned here.

I love you Dutch, keep up the good work, and nice chin by the way.


----------

